# Headlight bulbs!



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

On the way home the warning came on that my nearside dipped bulb was out, this has happened in the past but after parking up the light has come back on, anyways this time it looks like it is for real 
I got up too late to pop to the stealerships, however looking around it looks like a bulb is gonna cost £10  
and I was gonna get 2, is this right?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Are they H7 or Xenons?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Are they H7 or Xenons?


They are not xenons so I assume H7


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Avanti said:


> They are not xenons so I assume H7


Ah ok yeh anything from £10-20 per bulb.

I reccomend the Philips Xtreme

http://www.powerbulbs.com


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Ah ok yeh anything from £10-20 per bulb.
> 
> I reccomend the Philips Xtreme
> 
> ...


Yeah, was just readin up on the philips 30% extra, will see what the damage are at the stealers as would like to keep the car as standard 
I'm sure the last time I bought a headlight bulb, was less than £2


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Avanti said:


> They are not xenons so I assume H7


 I have H7,s in my Vectra But I replaced them with Osram nightbreakers. They are better than the ones VX fitted as standard. Might be worth you having a look at the night breakers too. I think I payed about £13 off ebay for them.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I've got Phillips extreme powers in my corsa's dipped and the make night driving much easier, recommend them aswell as hearing good things about osram nightbreakers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the ones dealers sell will be no different to the ones motor factors sell (in fact, some dealers get lucas bulbs from us). they just up the price
get some better ones then change them back to OE ones when you change the car


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

When i changed all of my bulbs, (sidelights, dipped and fogs) i got them from ebay, very good and got a nice white light from them. Think they were about £20, will find the seller if you want?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ant_s said:


> When i changed all of my bulbs, (sidelights, dipped and fogs) i got them from ebay, very good and got a nice white light from them. Think they were about £20, will find the seller if you want?


Looks like I will have to sucumb to halfords  as the dark mornings and early evenings is when I use the car and nowhere else is open today


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Not good then mate, nice Halfrauds price aswel then, have you not got a local motor spares shop to you? Probably cheaper then Halfrauds


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Not good then mate, nice Halfrauds price aswel then, have you not got a local motor spares shop to you? Probably cheaper then Halfrauds


There are some but I don't think any are open on a Sunday, I will pass one on the way to Halfords, if that is open I will give them a visit :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

most motorist spares shops are open sundays

id also suggest the osram or phillips 80% extra , they really do work as advertised and wont harm the car , identical fitment etc ...theres a strong chance vw used one of those brands from new too , you cant get volkswagen branded bulbs

i ordered mine from ebay ,came in less than 24hrs ..if you could wait ?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Am i right in thinking your from the cannock area mate? if so, there is the one one the way to halford by Tysen krupp (or whatever its called) or road runner by the skelly mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ant_s said:


> *Am i right in thinking your from the cannock area mate?* if so, there is the one one the way to halford by Tysen krupp (or whatever its called) or road runner by the skelly mate


No I'm from Brum, just that I used to frequent heath Hayes and Cannock in the past


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> most motorist spares shops are open sundays
> 
> id also suggest the osram or phillips 80% extra , they really do work as advertised and wont harm the car , identical fitment etc ...theres a strong chance vw used one of those brands from new too , you cant get volkswagen branded bulbs
> 
> i ordered mine from ebay ,came in less than 24hrs ..if you could wait ?


That used to be the case around here, but most now are closed on Sundays (just phoned 3 and all ring tone no reply) and some even half day on Saturdays, I agree VW don't make their own bulbs, I meant that once the bulb is in I didn't want the lights to be different shades , so may have to buy a pair, it looks like phillips are the major offering now,


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i think you'l be very happy with a pair of uprate output ones

fwiw i put a halfords standard one in our seat ibiza , it was terrible output hence the ebay order for the 80% ones

if you decide on one standard bulb i recon a supermarket or petrol station will be cheaper than halfords too


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

If you are going to Halfords try the Bosch Pure Light bulbs which came top in a Which Magazine test last year


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> i think you'l be very happy with a pair of uprate output ones
> 
> fwiw i put a halfords standard one in our seat ibiza , it was terrible output hence the ebay order for the 80% ones
> 
> if you decide on one standard bulb i recon a supermarket or petrol station will be cheaper than halfords too


Yes been trying Tesco/Asda and Wilkos none are showing H7 bulbs for sale


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hmm, after all the chat I suppose I best check the fuse 1st before splashing out on a bulb or two


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well the fuses were intact, left the car out to lock the house and a bird paid me a visit 










anyways that was quickly resolved.
Visited tesco and a motor factors, Tesco don't sell car bulbs, the motor factor had just sold his last one (the guy was outside fitting it) £6.99, stopped at the Texaco, only H4, so had to goto to halfords £16.99 for 2  or £10 for one, thankfully the bulb is much easier to replace than the mk4 golfs , all sorted and legal again now


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Look out for the bulb sets in Tesco for emergencies. I bought 3 or 4 of the H7 sets last time they were on offer at about £2 a set, and they contain all sorts of replacement bulbs, not just the headlights (indicator/brake light etc).

I wouldn't go by their stock systems either - the big Tesco store in Slough showed them in stock but they had none (H4 only). Fortunately they sold packs in the petrol station outside - although oddly different ones to those sold in store (and more expensive).

Steve O.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> Look out for the bulb sets in Tesco for emergencies. I bought 3 or 4 of the H7 sets last time they were on offer at about £2 a set, and they contain all sorts of replacement bulbs, not just the headlights (indicator/brake light etc).
> 
> I wouldn't go by their stock systems either - the big Tesco store in Slough showed them in stock but they had none (H4 only).* Fortunately they sold packs in the petrol station outside *- although oddly different ones to those sold in store (and more expensive).
> 
> Steve O.


Yeah the guy in the motor factors suggested trying the forecourt, just didn't think at the time, plus it was a mad queue


----------



## guysy (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have normal halogen headlight bulbs, i recommend Osram night breaker plus, the light is very good, i rarely use my full beams, where as on normal stock bulbs i was full beaming all the time just to see,

I use Philips blue vision sidelight bulbs, because the Osram bulbs are ever so slightly white, but still orange, and the Bluevision 501 bulbs match well together.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Aldi were doing two bulbs H4 or H7 for £3.99.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ive never really been sure why some people skimp on bulbs to save some money, when better bulbs mean safer night / poor weather driving. same with tyres...


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I have just fitted a set of Night breakers to the Min Beam to mine (just finished). Bit of a pig to get the bulb out "till I sussed how it came out. So now I have Nightbreakers in both dip and main beam.Maybe the fogs next.?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> ive never really been sure why some people skimp on bulbs to save some money, when better bulbs mean safer night / poor weather driving. same with tyres...


i fitted em in the mrs work car , it aint ours but its worth £11 to get that added bit of saftey /comfort when driving at night:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> i fitted em in the mrs work car , it aint ours but its worth £11 to get that added bit of saftey /comfort when driving at night:thumb:


my point proven :thumb: got some better bulbs waiting to go in my car as well


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> ive never really been sure why some people skimp on bulbs to save some money, when better bulbs mean safer night / poor weather driving. same with tyres...


In fairness the standard bulb are fine on the MK5 s, I remember having the corrado and on runs to chester I was always full beaming it on the lanes even after uprating the bulbs, then after an eye test, discovered I needed specs. Ever since vision at night has been much improved and fatigue much less, I think many modern cars the lighting is much improved :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/motacautocentre/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

i used this seller , cheapest at the time and super quick posty ( not related to seller just happy customer)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> In fairness the standard bulb are fine on the MK5 s, I remember having the corrado and on runs to chester I was always full beaming it on the lanes even after uprating the bulbs, then after an eye test, discovered I needed specs. Ever since vision at night has been much improved and fatigue much less, *I think many modern cars the lighting is much improved *:thumb:


agree with you on that, cheap bulbs don't always last too long though...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> agree with you on that, cheap bulbs don't always last too long though...


No that's why I got two, but whatever was in as standard lasted 68 months, I have the lights on auto so they are on more often than not, (I expect the offside one to pack up soon


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheap bulbs dont last, period! Especially If you live in an area with speed bumps dont even bother with any kind of performance bulb like philips or Osram. I had 3 sets of each and i got 6 months max from each. Ended up getting them from Honda and they lasted until i sold the car (13 months at least)..

I would stick to OEM to be honest.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kap01 said:


> Cheap bulbs dont last, period! Especially If you live in an area with speed bumps dont even bother with any kind of performance bulb like philips or Osram. I had 3 sets of each and i got 6 months max from each. Ended up getting them from Honda and they lasted until i sold the car (13 months at least)..
> 
> I would stick to OEM to be honest.


would of been lucas or similar, repackaged


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/motacautocentre/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> i used this seller , cheapest at the time and super quick posty ( not related to seller just happy customer)


 I have used these people too. I highly recomend them.:thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> would of been lucas or similar, repackaged


Then get Lucas


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kap01 said:


> Then get Lucas


was referring to the ones you got from honda, no dealers make their own parts


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Long time bump, gets in the car yesterday, the warning light on...nearside dipped beam failed  more or less 2years to the day, wasn't keen on paying £10 again, good old Asda had a set of bulbs including the H7 for £5










Experience had the bulb changed in about 3 mins :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

3 mins? Bit slow ain't ya? lol

Be interesting to see how long these last, I get Lucas ones from ECP for 3.99 I think


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Been getting great reviews on the xenon ultima 120% extra h7's.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> 3 mins? Bit slow ain't ya? lol
> 
> Be interesting to see how long these last, I get Lucas ones from ECP for 3.99 I think


Was slow cos I couldn't re-insert the holder


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Have just fitted Osram Nightbreaker Plus' to Mrs Beans 500. Big difference from the standard fitted ones.
Managed to pick up 2 x H7 and 2 x H1 for just over £20 from Amazon.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

+1 for Osram Nightbreakers, we have 2 corsas in the household, such a difference between a standard bulb and the osrams, my wife wants them on her car now.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got nightbreaker plusses on one of my cars **** over the oem ****e afaic


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

+4 for Osram Nightbreaker plus.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Can you get these for BMW's? any problems with warning lights on the dash?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Not sure Grommit.
Best way to see is pop onto the powerbulbs site and use their 'bulbfinder' to see what bulbs can be fitted to you car


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Not sure Grommit.
> Best way to see is pop onto the powerbulbs site and use their 'bulbfinder' to see what bulbs can be fitted to you car


Nie site dude!!

H7 for my dipped beam and full beam. Ordered 2 sets of the xenon ultima 120% extra h7's

Can't wait lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I already get people flashing me on standard bulbs, best not upgrade these, lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

http://www.simplemotoring.co.uk/motoring-products/review-ring-xenon-ultima-bulbs/#.UI_k02-bVrM

Seems like I bought some good ones.

Have a look guys.

Road Legal too. Bonus !


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

osram nightbreaker plus all the way, far better than oem


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Grommit said:


> http://www.simplemotoring.co.uk/motoring-products/review-ring-xenon-ultima-bulbs/#.UI_k02-bVrM
> 
> Seems like I bought some good ones.
> 
> ...


They did OK;

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-maintenance/60980/ring-xenon-ultima

but, subjectively not as good as the Osrams. I don't get any warnings from the Osrams. Straight swap and alot better IMHO.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-maintenance/60979/osram-night-breaker-plus

Plus only £15 delivered is a bonus.

NEW Osram Night Breaker PLUS H7 499 +90% 12v 55w + Free 501 Extreme Sidelights: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Just replaced my stock ones for Nightbreaker Plus (as the stock ones had replaced Philips Extreme) - looked ok last night on the drive, test will be on the way home.

Using some widely available discount codes, got them from ECP for less than £10 for the pair, including free delivery. These are in a blister pack rather than the fancy packaging from Amazon.

LINK


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

AnilS said:


> They did OK;
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-maintenance/60980/ring-xenon-ultima
> 
> ...


Just cancelled my order and ordered the Nightbreakers 

They better be good. lol


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Beware of Autoexpress reviews. Haven't you noticed how the winners are always from the company who has lent them their testing facilities.
The best by far are Osram 64217 H7.


----------

